# Can I record my TV on my pc?



## Infernalx (Jun 8, 2013)

So basically this is what i'm dealing with, I have an old camcorder which the only way I can see/hear the video is if I plug it into the TV, the sound and video are perfectly fine on the TV.

I want to get the video/footage onto my pc. And I don't know how to do it. The idea is to have the video playing on my pc then I can use fraps to record it but I don't know how to get it onto my pc so I can do this.

Does anyone know a way? Thanks


----------



## Infernalx (Jun 8, 2013)

Like if I got this









How could I get the video onto windows?


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

You would need to purchase a capture card to record the video signal onto your PC. The image you posted is an output from your monitor to a set of composite cables connecting to a TV or appropriate source. You would need that INPUT that the capture card has.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I only recommend Hauppauge hardware. The type you get will depend on what slots or inputs are available on your PC. How well it works, will depend on the speed/power of your PC.


----------

